# Jelly Babies



## Lauren (Feb 5, 2016)

I've just discovered jelly babies. Went low in a shop earlier today and decided to buy them as everyone on here loves them - good grief they are delicious! How can people only eat four?!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 5, 2016)

Lauren said:


> I've just discovered jelly babies. Went low in a shop earlier today and decided to buy them as everyone on here loves them - good grief they are delicious! How can people only eat four?!


What took you so long? Warning, don't eat the green ones unless you have to and make sure they suffer when you do.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 5, 2016)

Before I was diagnosed, I eat packets of them.  No wonders I'm diabetic!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 5, 2016)

for many folk in here they are the hypo remedy of choice because it's easy to work how many you need to deal with a certain level without going too far in the other direction. I never leave home without them.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 5, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> What took you so long? Warning, don't eat the green ones unless you have to and make sure they suffer when you do.


Yep the green ones are a bit grim!


----------



## Robin (Feb 5, 2016)

Lauren said:


> Yep the green ones are a bit grim!


Shhhhh! I'm with you there, but there are people on here who actually LIKE the green ones. Don't get them started!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 5, 2016)

I hate them and love them all at the same time....it's like Stockholm syndrome, they've turned me   I can't stand those dextrose tablet things, it's unfortunate really that I despise anything sweet, couldn't get me to pop a sweetie for love nor money when I was a kid, unless it was a polo once every Preston guild.  My first hypo I only had dextrose tablets, and it was a bad one (1.6), so there I am, gagging on dextrose tablets, drooling and shaking in the pouring rain and crying because I couldn't swallow those chalky nightmares.  Jelly babies looked positively delightful in comparison.  They are referred to as the life savers in this house


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 5, 2016)

Don't offer them to a cyberman.  They get annoyed.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Feb 5, 2016)

Robin said:


> Shhhhh! I'm with you there, but there are people on here who actually LIKE the green ones. Don't get them started!



I like the green ones! I leave there black ones until last


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh for a green jelly baby- yummmm


----------



## trophywench (Feb 5, 2016)

You must have been cheap to buy Polos for Kooky - every 40 years is it? - I know there was one in 1972 cos the staff nurse on my ward when I was diagnosed was going!


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 5, 2016)

Loooove jelly babies, even the green ones, that's why I have to stay away from them can't eat just four, have to eat them all yuummmmm


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mmmmm green jelly babies. The food of the gods.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just found a lone jelly baby lurking rather flatly in the bottom of my bag. 
A bit fluffy now so perhaps not save it

They are definitely not my choice of sweets but definitely choice for hypo treatment (when they are not flattened and fluffy in the bottom of the bag) as they are so easy to pack and take up little space.

Give greens a chance


----------



## Lauren (Feb 5, 2016)

Haha I see the green jelly baby brigade has arrived!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 6, 2016)

Save the green jelly babies, save the green jelly babies...... wait...... what am I saying??? Eat the green jelly babies, eat the green jelly babies!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 6, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Save the green jelly babies, save the green jelly babies...... wait...... what am I saying??? Eat the green jelly babies, eat the green jelly babies!


Save them all, even the green ones,....born to be eaten


----------



## Lauren (Feb 6, 2016)

I have news for green jelly baby haters! They now sell bags of the berry flavoured ones only   just found some in sainsburys. Although I still got a bag of the normal ones because I like the yellow ones!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 6, 2016)

I like the Haribo jelly babies, they are not as sweet as other makes.  Not sure how well they would work for a hypo thoe as I end up eating them before the go past their use by date...


----------



## pat.y (Feb 6, 2016)

So I was going to ask this anyway. Is 4 the right amount for a hypo ?


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 6, 2016)

pat.y said:


> So I was going to ask this anyway. Is 4 the right amount for a hypo ?


It depends on the hypo Pat. 

If I'm between 3.0 and 3.5 I'd take two, if 2.5-3.0 = 4, and below 2.0 means scarf the whole bag 6 at a time until my BGs start rising again. I would take a couple, then wait 15 mins and test, if I'm not on the way up, have a couple more and do the same, if that doesn't work have a few mouthfuls of coke or lucozade or eat something a bit carby and if that doesn't cure it resort to the banana toasty or chips/mashed potato. That's what works for me I've worked out, but others may have a different method.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 6, 2016)

Depends on your hypo, how low and timing etc.  I usually start with 2 and then Retest after 15 mins, as I don't want to go the other way.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 6, 2016)

Sorry Alison, I think we posted at the same time! X


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2016)

pat.y said:


> So I was going to ask this anyway. Is 4 the right amount for a hypo ?


4 jelly babies is about 20g carbs, should be more than enough for a hypo


----------



## pat.y (Feb 6, 2016)

Just curious is all for future reference.Saying that I started to to get a hypo while making lunch and I tested and my result was 3.0. I grabbed a cadburys dairy milk chocolate.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 6, 2016)

Chocolate isn't all that great for a hypo, as the fat content slows the sugar right down. It is really annoying when you hypo just before a meal, isn't it?  I guess I would probably just eat one or poss two jelly babies just  to keep me going before lunch arrived.  Although usually in that situation I feel like eating everything!


----------



## pat.y (Feb 6, 2016)

Well I'm not supposed to get hypo's on metformin but I've always had the occasionally.


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 6, 2016)

If you want a change from eating babies, my daughter bought some fruit jellies from Aldi at xmas and when I tried one they were sooo good.  Have'nt seen them since but you can get jelly fruits from Amazon (top ingredients:Sugar, Glucose Syrup).  They seem to vary by make but should be roughly 20g per fruit.


----------



## Curly grandma (Feb 6, 2016)

Just happened to see the "jelly babies" chat.   I know we all have a serious condition but you lot are so funny. This forum guaranteed to cheer us up . Thanks X


----------



## Lauren (Feb 6, 2016)

There are 5.5g per sweet so probably 3 is better. But I like to have 4!


----------

